# Classifieds > Testimonials >  Pretty sure I was just robbed of a frog

## limnologist

I made a deal with Ornate53, I told him that I would give him my male cranwelli if he gave me a couple of female axolotls, and he agreed. I shipped my frog to him on monday May 12, and he said he mailed his axies the same day. It has been a week, I have no axies and he is not replying. Maybe he ran into a problem and im just being paranoid? idk what to do.

----------


## Evan Spies

That sounds bad!!! hope he holds to his promise!!! :AR15:

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## Tongue Flicker

Oh honey, sweetie, sounds like a sham :-×

You could ask a photo of his shipping details/receipt if he is indeed telling the truth

----------


## Carlos

Although there is a member that goes by ornate53 and he/she was in forum the last 24 hours; there is no activity (threads, posts, or blogs) from said member in this forum Cayton.  How this this trade came to happen?  

If the animals were sent, there should be a shipping receipt and the sender should share a copy and begin a tracking request.  Also, would check with your Pacman shipper and track to collect date and time it was delivered.  Hope you can communicate with ornate53 again and find a solution to this issue.  Good luck  :Smile:  !

----------


## Heather

Following along...

Lets hope the other member is honest and trustworthy and your shipment arrives, safe and sound. Though, I am concerned about the length of time in transit if shipped. 

Try to reach your sender and request a receipt. 

I work tomorrow am til pm. I'll check in the end of the week.

----------


## limnologist

I should get a receipt and I would've definitely asked him already if he would reply to my past 6 messages. Also, I don't know how to track the package I sent. Still though, maybe Im just being paranoid and the sir ran into some problems somehow. Though it HAS been a full week since he said he had shipped the goods.

----------


## Amy

I would hope there is just some issue communicating  :Frown:   It doesn't sound good though.  In the future, I would recommend not making a trade with a zero post member.  That's disappointing, will still hope it works out somehow though.

----------


## Tongue Flicker

Oh zero post member?! That makes it more suspicious @_@ i'll give the other guy the benefit of the doubt

----------


## limnologist

> I would hope there is just some issue communicating   It doesn't sound good though.  In the future, I would recommend not making a trade with a zero post member.  That's disappointing, will still hope it works out somehow though.


I sure do hope it was just a communication error. I don't want to accuse someone of something they didn't do. And I want the frog to be safe, and to get those female axolotls.

----------


## limnologist

> Oh zero post member?! That makes it more suspicious @_@ i'll give the other guy the benefit of the doubt


Yeah I don't know why I didn't even think of that :/

----------


## tonyball

Sorry to hear this, hopefully it will work out for the be.st

----------


## Carlos

Still wondering how this trade with a non-posting member happened  :EEK!:  !  Did you guys meet and traded at another forum or did Ornate53 contacted you directly via PM?  If so; can you please PM me all the traffic between you too?  Thank you  :Smile:  !

----------


## Tank Girl

Woah, this is really bad. If it were me I would be on the next bus to wherever this guy lives to get my frog back (although probably not the best idea!). It's shocking someone would do this when live animals are involved.

Hope this somehow gets resolved!! Please keep us updated Cayton!

----------


## limnologist

> Still wondering how this trade with a non-posting member happened  !  Did you guys meet and traded at another forum or did Ornate53 contacted you directly via PM?  If so; can you please PM me all the traffic between you too?  Thank you  !


we communicated via PM. sure thing, thanks for the concern  :Smile:

----------


## limnologist

> Woah, this is really bad. If it were me I would be on the next bus to wherever this guy lives to get my frog back (although probably not the best idea!). It's shocking someone would do this when live animals are involved.
> 
> Hope this somehow gets resolved!! Please keep us updated Cayton!


I sent the person a letter asking about the frog 2 days ago. In the end, although he was my pet, he was just a $20 frog. If things don't work out, then there's not much worth doing :/

----------


## Ayeejustin01

Lol, Ornate 53 just contacted interested in trading bullfrog for 3 toads. Thanks for the heads up though. Now i know not to trust him.

----------


## Eli

That is really strange. Trying to set up another trade when you still haven't resolved the first one? Suspicious :Frog Surprise: . I dont want to jump to conclusions but it seems like we have a regular frog thief. :Mad:

----------


## Carlos

> Lol, Ornate 53 just contacted interested in trading bullfrog for 3 toads. Thanks for the heads up though. Now i know not to trust him.


Could you please forward me his PM with the trade offer, thank you  :Smile:  !

----------


## Heather

Following along. Carlos, can you bring the pm to the moderator area also?

----------


## Carlos

> Following along. Carlos, can you bring the pm to the moderator area also?


Sure  :Smile:  .

----------


## Ayeejustin01

I also just Sent Carlos my whole PM with him as he asked. Thank God for this Complaint or else i would of gave him money or bullfrogs. For no toad.

----------

Mentat

----------


## limnologist

> Could you please forward me his PM with the trade offer, thank you  !




Could you walk me through on how to do that? Im not very tech savvy haha

----------


## Strider18

I believe the easiest way to do this is to copy and paste the pms into a pm to Carlos. If there is another way I do not know but that is what I would do. Hope this helps  :Smile:

----------


## Carlos

> Could you walk me through on how to do that? Im not very tech savvy haha


Copy the last communication which should have history of whole contact.  First left click and shadow the whole thing, then right click and select copy.  Once that is done you can close the page and write me a PM.  By selecting right click and paste it should copy it down into new PM.  Then send to me, thank you  :Smile:  !

----------


## limnologist

Ok, hopefully Mentat just got the PM

----------


## Harry potter

i say if some one did that to me i would find them and kick me some @ss and i have done that before so what happened did you get him back

----------

